# Electric Bike Ban Making Noise in Peterborough, Ontario



## canadian52 (Oct 7, 2009)

*I bet you’re happy now with Ontario’s new laws for e-bikes. Here’s my blog post on it. http://transportationlaw.wordpress.com/2009/10/02/transportation-news/*


----------

